# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  هزيمة المنتخب الوطني 4 صفر نتيجة طبيعية

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نتيجة طبيعية جداً ومتوقعة فقد عمل إتحاد الكرة على تحقيقها بكل جدية
تم تكوين لجنة للفريق القومي لم يحضر منهم أحد في التجمع والتمرين الوحيد
وغاب عدد من اللاعبين من التمرين الوحيد ولا أحد يبالي بإسم السودان
ليك ربي يا وطني

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم
					

نتيجة طبيعية جداً ومتوقعة فقد عمل إتحاد الكرة على تحقيقها بكل جدية
تم تكوين لجنة للفريق القومي لم يحضر منهم أحد في التجمع والتمرين الوحيد
وغاب عدد من اللاعبين من التمرين الوحيد ولا أحد يبالي بإسم السودان
ليك ربي يا وطني





هم فاضين عليك الله ياعبدو الناس ديل
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*الله ستر علينا وأخذنا اربعة بس !!!!
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

هم فاضين عليك الله ياعبدو الناس ديل



وجعوا لي قلبي الله يوجع قلوبهم
ناس همهم الكرسي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

الله ستر علينا وأخذنا اربعة بس !!!!



الله ستر والله يستر كمان ما يغلبونا في عقر دارنا وبين اهلنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاعداد السئ ومجاملة المريخ والهلال اهم اسباب هزائم الكرة السودانية في المنتخبات

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مسكين المنتخب الوطني
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

انظروا الى هذا الخبر اليس فيه اهانة للسودان
ليست هناك محاسبة للمخطيء مهما كان خطأه طالما كان في حق الوطن
فإذا احصينا أخطاء اتحاد الكرة السودانية نجدها عديدة وساذجة مثل اشراك اللاعب سيف مساوي وفقدان نقاط مباراة
فشل الإتحاد في رعاية الفريق القومي وتخبطه في إعداد الدوري الممتاز ودوري السودان وتوقيتاته ومتابعة التسجيلات وتعارضها مع تسجيلات الدول الأخرى
الى متى يتم تجاهل قطاع رياضي مثل كرة القدم في قطر بحجم السودان ومكانته في القارة الأفريقية الى متى يتم تحطيم صورة صقور الجديان وتشويه تاريخهم التليد
الله المستعان


*

----------

